# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues >  Can't Report my Thread to move it to appropriate forum?

## Blurhy

Hello! Apologies in advance.

I posted a homebrew class in the 5e forum instead of the homebrew forum. When I tried to send a report to move it, I got an error that said not to include links in the thread. But, well, I didn't include any links?

There were neither links in the thread of in the report message.

(Now, I would link to the thread in question. But as of the posting of this thread, I only have 9 posts total on the forum instead of the requisite 10... the comedy is palpable.)

----------


## Blurhy

And now that I made my 10th post, here is the link:

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-their-Arsenal

Hope this works.

----------


## Rawhide

Thank you for reporting the issue, I've added the issue "Reporting a post with links doesn't work for people with less than 10 posts" to my backlog. This is likely due to the process examining the original post at some point.

If your issue hasn't already been addressed, please report it again now that you have 10 or more posts.

----------

